# Strong IPO Dog



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

http://youtu.be/4dm4rq9XhcI

Stick around for the long bite


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Love it! Thanks! I never would have watched all of it if you didn't say to stick around - the rest of it was nice, but not as great as that long bite!!!

Bonus points for the dog??


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Just out of curiosity outside of the long bite what about this dog's routine did you like or that you thought made him look strong?

Thanks for posting! Your right long bite was worth watching.


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Dog appears to be solid. H&B was not that strong- possible training issue. Helpers were not that strong, either. Escape bite was set up in dogs favor... He definitely handled the long bite like a champ. Being thrown out of his routine didn't appear to affect him at all. Hard to tell because didn't see the outs after the first long bite. He had a little bit of a slow out on one of the LB outs- don't remember which one. Nice dog, tho....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I really like the dog. I've never seen anyone start a blind search with their back to the field? The score was too high IMO considering the blind search and the forging on the back transport along with other little problems. I guess there are bonus points for
taking down the decoy ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I like him too.

Here he is doing it to another helper - the dog's not dumb!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I like him too.
> 
> Here he is doing it to another helper - the dog's not dumb!!


where???? I am not drunk enough and havent smoked weed in years, so I am having trouble seeing it...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> where???? I am not drunk enough and havent smoked weed in years, so I am having trouble seeing it...


It's probably our tumors Joby. I don't see it either. :-k


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not seeing it either. Looks like an average/good dog with a tricky longbite. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

For those that don't think much of this dog, show me what you call a strong IPO dog.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

How about this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UcOUq67ebs

I think the helper caught deer eye or something. But it was funny as long as the dog wasn't hurt!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UcOUq67ebs
> 
> I think the helper caught deer eye or something. But it was funny as long as the dog wasn't hurt!


That was one of the worse "catches" I've seen. You can take the dog left or right BUT you have to go one way or the other


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Well shit happens. Looked like the helper was set to go stick side but the dog had it's own agenda and pushed sleeve side and the helper just wasn't fast enough to compensate.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> I'm not seeing it either. Looks like an average/good dog with a tricky longbite.


+1.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyson is actually a very nice dog, though it wasn't necessarily showcased well in that video of him getting jammed. He has also been an incredible producer.


This is my kind of "strong IPO dog"... his barking kind of sucks, but I still think he brings a lot of raw power to his protection work. Checks the blinds nicely, super nice escape.. angry little boy  I hope I get to see him compete in person at this year's WUSV!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpvgfYg5kJE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Take downs sometimes tell us if the dog just has a full bite or a full hard bite, the dog needs to really grab the sleeve to slip it off the decoy's hands.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Vello has done this repeatedly at multiple events. The helpers have a problem trying to get him into the pocket. Dog has his own mind and taking the helper along.

I did not hear negatives about the helper work at the WUSV and helpers not being strong.

H&B not consistent and pushy forging on the back transport. Handler kept dog under control for the blind search and he did.

I like a dog with a little attitude....


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

I think this is a nice dog. Small things are done right and the dog fights in the escape and drives. Hate a dog that just "hangs on" the ride. Long bite is commited. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdbdGJY-Ejg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xbEkWMnyDI&list=FLaKZpIcXJz7JZb3IyoJ6IwQ&index=29&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Tyson is a good producer. Jorg told a friend Tyson is a hard dog to catch on the courage test. In the video it doesn't help Tyson is hard to catch, but the field is slick and uneven... dog coming down slope helper going up slope.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xbEkWMnyDI&list=FLaKZpIcXJz7JZb3IyoJ6IwQ&index=29&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xbEkWMnyDI&list=FLaKZpIcXJz7JZb3IyoJ6IwQ&index=29&feature=plpp_video


Nice dog! Pretty good helper work too!


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

The original video....hey, the crowd loved the dog....what more could you want....obviously not perfect as some have commented but as a novice, I like the dog...not because of the long bite just because he he looked liked he really loved what he was doing....


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's a cool dog!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8175205308839130149#


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

john simmons said:


> I think this is a nice dog. Small things are done right and the dog fights in the escape and drives. Hate a dog that just "hangs on" the ride. Long bite is commited.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdbdGJY-Ejg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Edward, this is what I think is a good dog too. I like that he opposes everything the helper does.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Ahron was an awesome, awesome dog and a phenomenal producer!


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

"Edward, this is what I think is a good dog too. I like that he opposes everything the helper does."


Exactly what I liked about him, Chris.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Take downs sometimes tell us if the dog just has a full bite or a full hard bite, the dog needs to really grab the sleeve to slip it off the decoy's hands.


Or the decoy simply lets go of the handle so he doesn't go down with the dog.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

My kind of "strong dog" http://youtu.be/eT7uqlVuczI


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> My kind of "strong dog" http://youtu.be/eT7uqlVuczI


Not many of those kinds of doberman pinschers anymore.....


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> My kind of "strong dog" http://youtu.be/eT7uqlVuczI


What exactly do you like about this dog? What do you think is the issue after the out when the dog kind of nips at the judges knee?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Wendy Schmitt is breeding some nice Dobes here in the States. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/landgrafk9#p/u/4/lMfGMk8x_xU


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

This dog from the same kennel as vello is nice I think, nice presence in the bark and hold,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLdxrLD0yWg&feature=related

Also this one seems nice,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwyF...xt=C3ed24d9UDOEgsToPDskKiYNFjP_ATZIu4ZQI4KmJ1


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Tyson is actually a very nice dog, though it wasn't necessarily showcased well in that video of him getting jammed. He has also been an incredible producer.
> 
> 
> This is my kind of "strong IPO dog"... his barking kind of sucks, but I still think he brings a lot of raw power to his protection work. Checks the blinds nicely, super nice escape.. angry little boy  I hope I get to see him compete in person at this year's WUSV!
> ...


His facebook page is worth a look.
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=117256538385721
super OB!


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Christopher Smith said:


> What exactly do you like about this dog? What do you think is the issue after the out when the dog kind of nips at the judges knee?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


If I have to... Strikes hard, powerful grips, intimidating guard ( I appreciate a dog up close and personal ) drive to the helper and athleticism. I do not see the dog make contact with the "judges knee?" but the reactive sharpness is a character of a working line dobermann, personally I like it! The video is not a IPO trial, but a IPO dog doing a breed for life Korung so not looking for "points" here. Thought I would just mix it up and add something different to the thread! I know the lines and they bring powerful/strong dogs for sport and real man work  there are still a few good bloodlines out there but they are slowly disappearing.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> If I have to... Strikes hard, powerful grips, intimidating guard ( I appreciate a dog up close and personal ) drive to the helper and athleticism. I do not see the dog make contact with the "judges knee?" but the reactive sharpness is a character of a working line dobermann, personally I like it! The video is not a IPO trial, but a IPO dog doing a breed for life Korung so not looking for "points" here. Thought I would just mix it up and add something different to the thread! I know the lines and they bring powerful/strong dogs for sport and real man work  there are still a few good bloodlines out there but they are slowly disappearing.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Brittany, I wouldn't feed that dog... The post is Strong IPO dog. That dog wasn't. There are about 4 times I thought the dog would poop itself!


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

My bad, I meant Lisa. Sorry Brittany.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

john simmons said:


> Brittany, I wouldn't feed that dog... The post is Strong IPO dog. That dog wasn't. There are about 4 times I thought the dog would poop itself!


John,

You revealed your ignorance of KNPV on the Hardest hitting Female thread. Now you're making nonsense comments on
one of the strongest Dobermanns in recent history.
I can't find where you ever did an intro, where you tell us your working dog training background that you base your opinions


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice dog with very nice training O


----------

